# Repeat Left Heart Cath



## jessica1974 (Oct 15, 2010)

We have a patient that our doctor did a lhc on Tuesday Oct 12th which has already been billed. DX was normal cause of chest pain unknown. Because patient is continuing to have chest pain of a severe level the same doctor did another lhc this morning to evulate the cause of pain. My question is can we rebill that procedure? I was thinking of using the modifier of "return to the operating table" however because this is a diagonstic procedure I'm not sure that it would apply. Does anyone had this situation in the past? Any suggestions on how to bill it?
Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't put any modifiers on the cath for "return to OR" as caths have a 0 day global. 

I would just bill the cath codes as is. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes it is billable as long as there is medical necessity which if there is ie recurrent chest pain. I would just go ahead and bill the second heart catheter without a modifier. The 76 and 77 mods are for repeat procedure on the same day. It should get paid ok and if it doesnt appeal and send the reports.


----------

